# safeguard paste dosage



## backyard_farm (Oct 26, 2007)

How much safeguard horse paste do kids get? I need to treat for tapeworms.
Thanks,
Belinda


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Three to four times the horse dose. Example, set the dial at 200 to worm a 50 to 75 pound goat. It is the safest wormer to use and can be ineffective on some worms as well.


----------



## backyard_farm (Oct 26, 2007)

I was thinking it should be 2-3 times the horse dose but wanted to make sure. And I have already treated with quest for other worms.
Thanks


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

2 x is for ivermectin paste, that's what I do.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This time of year if you have tapes go ahead and use the safeguard, but think also about using your normal wormer for HC also...cocktails, not mixed together but given right after each other, can bring up the ability of each wormer to work better. I wouldn't waste a worming in our area with just using safeguard. Vicki


----------

